# Reprise powerbook ?



## Stiv (29 Juillet 2006)

Salut tout le monde, j'envisage de renouveller mon powerbook G4 pour passer sur un macbook pro (windows c'est pas bien mais des fois c'est pratique de l'avoir sous la main ^^).

Voila j'avais trouvé un magasin qui reprenait les "anciennes" bécanes (style ibook/powerbook) pour le rachat d'un modèle plus récent (macbook/macbook pro). Jme demandais si quelqu'un ici connaissait un magasin du même genre (ou un site ..) ?

Merci à vous ^^

PS : A votre avis, il vaut mieux attendre la sortie des Core 2 Duo ?


----------



## Toxibuz (30 Juillet 2006)

Par simple curiosité il te le reprennent combien ton PB ?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Juillet 2006)

Sinon pense aux petites annonces de chez MacGé


----------



## Junk (30 Juillet 2006)

Il y a www.clg-info.fr (http://www.buroticway.com/reprise.asp) 

Mais ils n'ont pas l'air de racheter tr&#232;s cher les mahines 

Comme le dit Pharmacos, tu devrais d'abord essayer les petites annonces ....


----------



## Toxibuz (30 Juillet 2006)

+ 1 pour les petites annonces, tu ne pourra qu'en tirer un meilleur prix, les boites qui rach&#232;tent du matos ne sont pas folles elles reprennent au plus bas possible ( des fois &#224; la limite du risible ... ).


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Août 2006)

Alors vendu ce powerbook ????


----------



## Stiv (12 Août 2006)

Baaaah non toujours pas, quelqu'un m'a contacté par mail pourtant mais pas de nouvelles ^^

Si ya des gens interessés ..  

(merci pour les infos au fait)


----------

